# 1.5 inch Scale Allegheney



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Our Roanoke Chapter, NRHS journeyed to Clifton Forge, VA this past Saturday (09/17/11) to visit the C&O museum and have a cookout. The C&O historical group has a beautiful 1.5 inch scale C&O Allegheny 2-6-6-6 live steamer. The locomotive is gas fired, and was steamed so Roanoke Chapter members could enjoy riding behind her. In the photos below you will also see C&O 4-8-4 number 614 in a special livery for her exhibit at the Greenbrier Hotel.




























Enjoy,
David Meashey


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

614 looks a little different from what it did here 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jeffrunge/614-waiting.....jpg


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

At least it help to keep the rust off....614 and green just do not go together.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah guys; 

I suppose the livery is kinda "special." But like Charles wrote, it will help preserve the locomotive from the elements. My guess - and it's only a guess - is that the ownership of the Greenbrier Hotel has paid for the paint job and specified what they wanted. There will be a replica of a C&O flagstop station situated near the locomotive. Literature posted inside the station will promote the museum and preservation of C&O history. Museum volunteers were building the station - to C&O engineering drawings - during our visit. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Charles 

If you think the green is bad, just imagine it when it was heading the Chessie Steam specials in CHESSIE colors. Jo Anne and I road behind 614 out of Cumberland MD on separate trips to Keyser WV [17 mile grade] and Somerset PA [Sand Patch] in the Fall of 1981 for our honeymoon trip.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

That is an incredible ride on engine. I wonder what something like that would cost built up and ready to steam ?


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 21 Sep 2011 08:20 AM 
That is an incredible ride on engine. I wonder what something like that would cost built up and ready to steam ? Guessing it's a classic case of_ if you have to ask... _


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve S; 

We were told that it was custom-built by one of the members (sorry, I do not remember his name, and he may be deceased). We were also told that it is the only one of it's kind in 1.5 inch scale, but I cannot confirm that. I suppose that in itself would make it about as pricy as a Mercedes-Benz. The locomotive runs very well on an operating pressure of 100psi. There is a slight grate on their loop, and the locomotive barks proudly as she assaults that grade. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 21 Sep 2011 07:06 AM 
Yeah guys; 

I suppose the livery is kinda "special." But like Charles wrote, it will help preserve the locomotive from the elements. My guess - and it's only a guess - is that the ownership of the Greenbrier Hotel has paid for the paint job and specified what they wanted. There will be a replica of a C&O flagstop station situated near the locomotive. Literature posted inside the station will promote the museum and preservation of C&O history. Museum volunteers were building the station - to C&O engineering drawings - during our visit. 

Best, 
David Meashey Good thing it's not sponsored by the Orangebrier Hotel!!! 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 21 Sep 2011 10:06 AM 
Steve S; 

We were told that it was custom-built by one of the members (sorry, I do not remember his name, and he may be deceased). We were also told that it is the only one of it's kind in 1.5 inch scale, but I cannot confirm that. I suppose that in itself would make it about as pricy as a Mercedes-Benz. The locomotive runs very well on an operating pressure of 100psi. There is a slight grate on their loop, and the locomotive barks proudly as she assaults that grade. 

Best, 
David Meashey I believe this Allegheny was brought out to the west coast and ran at Los Angeles Live Steamers about twenty years ago. If you say this is a "one of a kind", then most likely this would be the same locomotive we saw then. It is 1.6" to the foot, NOT 1.5" to the foot. It was one of the first to be built in finescale. It IS a massive engine and the workmanship is extraordinary. I remember talking to the owner and he said he built everything himself and cast his own parts. Engines like this are few and far between and rarely cost under $100K to $125K dollars.

When the original builder/owner left L.A. and was returning to his home, he had a blow-out in one of the tires on the trailer he was carrying this engine. He commented that he and his friend were picking up parts all along the highway. The loco was almost totally destroyed. But it was rebuilt in about a year.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary; 

Thanks for the information. Everyone was referring to the locomotive as 1.5 inch scale, but I noticed that the engineer's seat was IN the coal bunker of the tender and not ON the bunker. I'm guessing that 1.6 inch scale is probably more correct. The real thing (1:1) resided at the Virginia Museum of Transportation in Wassena Park, Roanoke, VA until it had a brush with a bridge pier during the massive flood of 1985. I remember that the prototype was HUGE. Probably could have fit one of the Porters I ran at the W,K&S into that locomotive's firebox with some room to spare. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 21 Sep 2011 11:32 AM 
Gary; 

Thanks for the information. Everyone was referring to the locomotive as 1.5 inch scale, but I noticed that the engineer's seat was IN the coal bunker of the tender and not ON the bunker. I'm guessing that 1.6 inch scale is probably more correct. The real thing (1:1) resided at the Virginia Museum of Transportation in Wassena Park, Roanoke, VA until it had a brush with a bridge pier during the massive flood of 1985. I remember that the prototype was HUGE. Probably could have fit one of the Porters I ran at the W,K&S into that locomotive's firebox with some room to spare. 

Yours, 
David Meashey 

Dave,

In thinking back, I believe this engine was out here for the 1985 International Brotherhood of Live Steamers meet. I wrote an article for that meet for Live Steam magazine. I'm going to try to find that particular issue and see if my cohort actually got a photo of this loco in the article. If I remember correctly, he triple-headed with Tom Miller's Big Boy AND Ed Yungling's Cab Forward. Boy, was that a sight!!


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Now I liked that yellow/orange/blue/red and whatever else it was painted combination! Have a nice photo of it going across a viaduct.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

As you've got 614 in this, I think there's a 1.5" scale model of 614 sitting around the wharehouse of the B&O RR Museum in Baltimore. Ten years ago they had an exhibit of B&O RR models, and it was front and center. Like that Allegheny, it was custom built by a gentleman in Baltimore and steamed until he retired (from running live steamers!)


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete 

Bruce Hamilton's 1.6"/ft scale #614 still belongs to the family and is run at the track at Leakin Park in Baltimore on a semi-regular basis. Bruce passed away and left the 614 and two B&O P-7d Pacifics in 1.6in plus an NYC Hudson in 1:24 as his legacy to the live steam builder's art.


----------

